# Exposure unit bulbs



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey guys and gals,
Does anyone know what kind of bulbs or lamps are used in exposure units. I am thinking of building one my self. I would imagine HID is the best but I would like stay away from that expense. How about full spectrum aquarium lighting?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Matt,

Call Sean Roeder at Roeder Industries (Embroidery Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment, Inks, Emulsion, Film, Screens, Chemicals). He is located in Orlando and sell replacement parts for all types of screen printing equipment. You might find out the cost of the bulbs are not as bad as you think compared to the amount of time / effort you have into rigging up your own setup. Not to mention if you efforts don't work. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks DA! 
I am still trying to locate suppliers closer to home. I live in Winter Haven so Orlando is just a short drive for me. I built the exposure unit this morning after visiting Lowes. 24X48 with a 60 minute timer. right now it only has a 4 bulb set up but I have the parts to add bulbs if neccesary. My total cost without the bulbs is $136 and about two hours labor in the hot humid sun


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. I know that Sean goes to Winter Haven periodically as he has some clients there (i.e. Deron's). His main shipping place is Titusville, but he lives in Orlando. Call him and let him know the size you have and he will let you know if there is a bulb that will work for you. Sean is one of the best technicans in the state of Florida for screen printing equipment. Works with a lot of the larger shops and helps keep their business going. He is a good guy.

Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## truckmancarr (Sep 11, 2007)

My exposure unit uses a 400 watt mercury lamp that cost me $48 for the bulb.


----------



## wezza (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I'm very new to this as well and am getting a bit conused with the exposure lighting required to fix the stencil. I have found a 500 watt halogen unit that may be suitable but am unsure.

Amazon.co.uk: Blackspur BB-HL105 Twin Head 500 Watt Telescopic Halogen Worklight: DIY & Tools

It looks huge but was wondering if this is the kind of thing that would work.
I live in the UK but there is a similar one in the amazon.com site as well for those in the USA.

Micromark 500 Watt Halogen Work Site light Floodlight - eBay Other Electrical Test Eqpt, Electrical Test Equipment, Business, Office Industrial (end time 16-Oct-07 19:28:21 BST)

I just found a single lamp on ebay which may be even better?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alphawhale (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey everyone. I thought I'd share a nice link I found for higher kelvin-balance bulbs. These are 5500k and 5600k Metal Halide bulbs. These are the closest I could find anywhere to 7500k which would make these bulbs peak intensity at roughly the optimal 340-420nm spectrum. I'm wondering though, would it be better to get a 6500k bulb at 400 watts or a 1000 watt bulb at 5500k? I wonder how long a 400w bulb would take and would it be slightly more efficient at it's higher kelvin rating or is that not really proportionately different enough to matter? I'm just thinking that the less HEAT to hit the screen would be better, since heat is a factor in setting emulsion as is uv light. Anyway, does anyone have any thoughts on the matter? 

Link. . . businesslights.com/eye-hortilux-blue-metal-halide-c-325_326.html


----------



## jeffie (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, Im new to this fourm... however i followed a link from our emulsen (i know my spelling)supplier that led me to so called black lights. our unit holds 12ea 40 watt floresent bulbs I got from a lighting supplier exposure time went from 25 min to 5-6 min. (black light vs regular "soft white "post back and i'll provide more details...jeff


----------



## alphawhale (Jan 30, 2008)

Update (I had just posted last night–second from last post here). I found another link to high kelvin balance bulbs. Really strong on the UV end. Check this link out. Any thoughts? 

XM Metal Halide MH SE Mogul Base Single Ended Bulb Lamp Aquarium


----------



## rmj printing (Apr 3, 2010)

whether the Insect Killer Lamp (B/L) can use for exposure printing? thanks


----------

